# Just divided my 10gal, what ya think?



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

Just divided my 10gal. Betta on the right, 2 cories, 1 honey gourami and a black snail on the left.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

looks good man,


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

All that I can see is a red X...is this just me?


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

i dont even see an X i see nothing :\


----------

